# Cauldron Corpse?!?! -- A Twist on a classic... WIP



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Today, my son and I are building our first prop... A Cauldron Creep, with a twist... It's a zombie!

We're not quite done yet, but i figured i would show some of it


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great start for a first prop!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Didn't have a ton of time to work on him today, but he got some shoulder and backbone padding to help somewhat fill him out


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has a good face


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks! It's one of those fog machine add-ons that come with hands and a hose to shoot fog thru the mouth.

I picked it up at Party City for about 25 bucks... Unfortunately, the stupid hose melted during testing


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

A little more work done today...

Added some more blue noodle to support the rib area










Gave him a Monroeville Zombies tshirt... Because, well... I live in Monroeville, and he's a Zombie!
(Monroeville Mall is where the original Dawn of the Dead was filmed  )










And finally... His arms were looking a little cold, so i added a flannel shirt...


----------



## Archermoon (Oct 13, 2013)

This is so cool...I'm going to have to remember it for next year


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This looks really great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking like a crusty old codger


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great twist on a cauldron creep. He is looking so good!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Finally found a motor!

It's from a Oster Rotisserie oven. 110V and does 3RPM









Built this little frame and screwed the original motor mount to it.









Here's a video of it in action... Try not to wet yourself from the excitement


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, i'm about out of time for this year...

I'm not completely satisfied with my results, but it will have to do for this year


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice job, looking forward to seeing him in action.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Watch the video, there's a link in the previous post... I dunno how to embed the video


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

z0mbie st0mp said:


> Watch the video, there's a link in the previous post... I dunno how to embed the video


If you were logged into your YouTube account when you copied the URL for the video, it won't embed properly. Here's the video using a non-logged in URL:


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm loving the guy in the pot!!!

This is on my list of things to do projects, and I'm definitely going to incorporate the bones. Well done.


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Agreed, the bones in the pot is a nice touch!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Really love your take on the Cauldron Creep! Excellent work. It actually looks like the left arm moves up and down the stirring stick. WOW! And I love the bag of bones addition in the cauldron. (I may have to 'borrow that idea) Yay you! What's his name?


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> If you were logged into your YouTube account when you copied the URL for the video, it won't embed properly. Here's the video using a non-logged in URL:
> 
> Cauldron Corpse... 97% complete - YouTube


Thanks Roxy!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Really love your take on the Cauldron Creep! Excellent work. It actually looks like the left arm moves up and down the stirring stick. WOW! And I love the bag of bones addition in the cauldron. (I may have to 'borrow that idea) Yay you! What's his name?


The left arm does slide up and down the stick, good eye! 

I can't take credit for the bones in the cauldron, I saw it on someone's Cauldron Creep video on youtube. It was and is a nice touch though!

I actually haven't named him yet...


----------



## BluJay75 (Jun 26, 2012)

You underestimate your skills z0mbie st0mp!! I think this is FANTASTIC, and your first prop, really? WOW. Thank you for posting, I'm also doing a Cauldron Creep this year and have been very frustrated lately. So much so that I took half of it apart! Let me say, this was just the INSPIRATION I needed to help me sprint to the finish line in time. I will post mine as well. The Foam back bone was a great touch, I used some kind of metal mesh that the creepy cloth catches on the sharp ends. I like your method better, and I have pool noodles waiting to be used. Looks amazing, and again thanks for Inspiring!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Great prop. And your first attempt lets just say "I hate you" ... Can't wait to see your next one . And BluJay I hate to tell you how many times I took mine apart and rebuilt it till I got how I liked it.. Still want to redo my coals!!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

BluJay75 said:


> You underestimate your skills z0mbie st0mp!! I think this is FANTASTIC, and your first prop, really? WOW. Looks amazing, and again thanks for Inspiring!


Yup, first ever home made prop... All my other stuff has been purchased from the retail places.

I would say my total cost was under 65 bucks... 
Most of that being the head and hands ($35)

Glad I inspired you... I too had some rough moments. He almost ended up being static because I was having a hard time finding a motor!



CrazedHaunter said:


> Great prop. And your first attempt lets just say "I hate you" ... Can't wait to see your next one!


Thanks! I'm not sure what's next, but i'm hooked now...

Maybe an electric chair...


----------

